# Forgot to winterize my blower, now it won't run



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

I screwed up and forgot to winterize my blower. Worse, i only used it like 1 time last year so the fuel was already old going into the winter. I dumped out that old fuel and replaced it with fresh fuel, but i cannot get the darn thing to run for more than 20-30 seconds before it dies out, if i can get it started at all (after tons of pulling).

I don't know much about small engines, so i'm not sure what i need to clean/replace to get this thing working again. Any tips/suggestions?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

What brand is it? Most likely the carb is plugged. Plenty of videos out there showing how to clean them but I find it easier and less of a headache to replace the entire carburetor when it's cheap. I replaced a ryobi blower carb for $10 in less than 10 minutes. Easiest thing to do is let run out gas so the carb is dry or start the stuff s few times a month so the carb doesn't get plugged up. Steve's small engine saloon on youtube has lots of good small engine content.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

It's a toro. i'll check into carb replacement, thanks!


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Cheap amazon or ebay carbs have been fine for me. Blower is going strong on it's 3rd year with carb replacement and same for a snowblower with cheap carb.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Something like this?
https://www.amazon.com/Harbot-308480001-Carburetor-String-Trimmer/dp/B07CRJ9K3F/

That's $18 and comes with all the other pieces i was looking at replacing (filter, plug, fuel line/filter).


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ethanol Free going forward, and put sta-bil in your gas can


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

gmorf33 said:


> Something like this?
> https://www.amazon.com/Harbot-308480001-Carburetor-String-Trimmer/dp/B07CRJ9K3F/
> 
> That's $18 and comes with all the other pieces i was looking at replacing (filter, plug, fuel line/filter).


Yep! My leaf blowers carb swap ran perfect out of the box with no adjustments needed.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Cool. Ordered that kit and a bottle of Stabil. Hopefully i'll be good to go soon. Not having a blower sucks... sweeping/raking clippings and edging debris is a colossal waste of time lol.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

That's one reason I'm not giving up my plug in Toro blower or even my old crappy black and decker trimmer. It's nice to have back ups you know will always start &#128521;

For the blower you can always get that pre mixed engineered gas they sell at stores if you can't find ethanol free pump gas but it gets expensive quick. Comes to be about $30 per gallon https://www.homedepot.com/p/TruFuel-50-1-Pre-mixed-Fuel-Oil-6525638/202532877


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

There is always 100 octane LL (Low Lead) at your local airport for $5.00 per gallon. Ethanol free. It does have about 500 mg tetraethyl lead per gallon but that's good fer ya.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

The tru fuel or sunoco small cans of fuel are great. They will last quite a while for home use and are not that expensive to pick up 1 or 2 at the beginning of the season. They have premix or straight fuel high octane ethanol free


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

gene_stl said:


> There is always 100 octane LL (Low Lead) at your local airport for $5.00 per gallon. Ethanol free. It does have about 500 mg tetraethyl lead per gallon but that's good fer ya.


I had some friends who would throw that into their gas tanks on race days back in the day😂


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ethanol Free going forward, and put sta-bil in your gas can


Ethanol is a killer on small engines. I used to get away with not draining and running my engines dry at the end of the season until 10% ethanol gas came along. It is not only important to drain your gas and run your engine dry. You should loosen the screw under the carb bowl to drain what is left there. Some have a springed button you can push under the bowl to drain what is left there.

As far as the Sta-bil, make sure you get the one labeled "ethanol treatment" (the red stuff). Some states have ethanol-free gas available at some stations, some don't. Unfortunately, there are no ethanol-free gas stations near me.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Deadlawn wrong guy - I'm the one saying to get the ethanol free 

Sea foam is good if you can't get stabil or ethanol free.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> @Deadlawn wrong guy - I'm the one saying to get the ethanol free
> 
> Sea foam is good if you can't get stabil or ethanol free.


That was just an add-on to your comment, no worries.

Sea Foam? I have a neighbor who claims he uses that in his equipment and never drains the gas from his equipment at the end of the season. I'm not sure I trust it to that degree, but if so, this could save time, trouble and wasted gasoline.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I use it in my PWC, but you can add it to gas as well. It's basically snake oil, but its well known snake oil that seems to have beneficial effects.


----------



## maltycolgate (Mar 3, 2021)

gmorf33 said:


> I screwed up and forgot to winterize my blower. Worse, i only used it like 1 time last year so the fuel was already old going into the winter. I dumped out that old fuel and replaced it with fresh fuel, but i cannot get the darn thing to run for more than 20-30 seconds before it dies out, if i can get it started at all (after tons of pulling).
> 
> I don't know much about small engines, so i'm not sure what i need to clean/replace to get this thing working again. Any tips/suggestions?


I only use ethanol free fuel in my power equipment. For rarely used equipment, if you can't find ethanol-free fuel, use TruFuel from Home Depot. It would have paid for this carburetor job you're about to do.

Just like a lawn journal, I keep a power equipment journal indicating the last time I started a piece of equipment. I don't bother with lawn equipment during the on-season, but items like power washers, snow blowers etc are recorded all year long.

I don't winterize my equipment. I just start them every couple weeks in the off season. I look at my list from time to time, head to the garage with a beer and dream of warmer weather as I cycle my equipment.

Neighbors probably think I"m crazy running a strimmer in Feb, but I enjoy it. Never not had a piece of equipment start in the spring.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

maltycolgate said:


> I don't winterize my equipment. I just start them every couple weeks in the off season. I look at my list from time to time, head to the garage with a beer and dream of warmer weather as I cycle my equipment.
> 
> Neighbors probably think I"m crazy running a strimmer in Feb, but I enjoy it. Never not had a piece of equipment start in the spring.


Oh, so you're one of those neighbors that makes a lot of noise with his power equipment on a nice quiet winter day.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I thought gumming up the carb was the worst about ethanol, until I experienced the rubber and plastic hardening and cracking. I have been buying the premixed cans of gas from the hardware store. I know, I know, it's way more expensive but so easy to manage. Equipment has been running great for years.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

gkaneko said:


> I thought gumming up the carb was the worst about ethanol, until I experienced the rubber and plastic hardening and cracking.


The worst thing about ethanol in gas is the phase separation - that is its ability to collect water and rot out your gas lines, not to mention cause hard starting if you're lucky and no starting if you're not. You will know your gas lines are rotted out when your garage or shed floor is covered with gasoline.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

PodScot said:


> gmorf33 said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this?
> ...


So i finally got around to working on this over the weekend. I replaced the carb, primer bulb, spark plug, air filter, fuel filter & lines. Got it all buttoned up and put some fresh MotoMix gas in it. I'm still having pretty much the same issue. It'll run on full/half-choke, but dies after 1-3 seconds as soon as i put the choke to "run" position.

I'm following the start instructions: Prime bulb 6-8 times, set choke to full, pull up to 4 times, set choke to half, pull up to 8 times, let run for 30 seconds, set choke to 'run'.

I can get it started on the half choke very easily and it will run for minutes without issue, but as soon as i set choke to 'run' it dies every time.

I was suspect of the gas cap, so i tried this all again but opened up the cap to allow airflow, but it's the same problem.

Since i've replaced everything outside of the engine, that leads me to think there's something wrong w/ the engine itself.. what could it be? Do these have values like a mower that might need cleaned up/adjusted? Do i need to adjust the carb? Any thoughts?


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

https://www.gardentoolexpert.com/leaf-blower-only-works-on-choke-heres-why

This seems to go through much of what i've done, but the only remaining item is adjusting the carb. I saw several articles that basically say the same thing, so i guess i'll watch Small Engine Saloon's video on that and try that. If that don't work, i'm probably trashing this blower and getting a battery powered one lol.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

What brand of engine is in this blower?


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> What brand of engine is in this blower?


It's a Toro T25 powervac blower.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I would try adjusting it. I got lucky with mine out of the box. Snowblower carb had to get adjusted.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

gmorf33 said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > What brand of engine is in this blower?
> ...


Who is the engine made by? Does Toro make their own engines? What does it say on the engine itself?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

If the carb cleaning does fix it, it may the the other end of the engine. I've had mufflers get clogged on some older redmax equipment I use to own. Took the muffler off and covered it in a bed of hot charcoal. It burned all the carbon out and fixed the problem.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> If the carb cleaning does fix it, it may the the other end of the engine. I've had mufflers get clogged on some older redmax equipment I use to own. Took the muffler off and covered it in a bed of hot charcoal. It burned all the carbon out and fixed the problem.


I replaced the carb, but i did spray some carb cleaner and such before i replaced it, so that could very well be an issue. I plan to check the spark arrestor and muffler when i get a chance. Probably check that before doing any adjustments on the brand new carb.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Stabil doesnt do anything to keep a carb from plugging up. If anyone can find ANY mention in any stabil website or advertising of keeping a CARBURETOR from getting clogged, gummed, etc... please let me know. I have yet to see anything.

A blower or handheld yard tool is easy enough to tip over and dump out the gas before winter, then run it until it dries out and stops. I think you will find more success doing this than with Stabil, or backdoor filling your gas tank at an airport, or searching for ethanol free gas, etc.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> Stabil doesnt do anything to keep a carb from plugging up. If anyone can find ANY mention in any stabil website or advertising of keeping a CARBURETOR from getting clogged, gummed, etc... please let me know. I have yet to see anything.
> 
> A blower or handheld yard tool is easy enough to tip over and dump out the gas before winter, then run it until it dries out and stops.


And then after that, don't forget to then drain the little bit of gas left in the bowl of the carb. If that little bit of gas sits in the bowl all winter, it's enough to cause problems.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> Vtx531 said:
> 
> 
> > Stabil doesnt do anything to keep a carb from plugging up. If anyone can find ANY mention in any stabil website or advertising of keeping a CARBURETOR from getting clogged, gummed, etc... please let me know. I have yet to see anything.
> ...


Basically learn how to disassemble and clean a carb...then do it as required...because that is part of life if you own outdoor power equipment, boats, anything with a carburetor...


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Vtx531 said:
> ...


Or just go electric cordless. Best decision ever!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Or just go electric cordless. Best decision ever!


How powerful are those? I think that would be OK for a very small job, but wouldn't work well for a yard with many trees. I have a Billy Goat with a 9 HP Honda GX200 engine.

There are times when a backpack blower would be convenient, but I absoltely hate the sound and smell of 2-cycle engines!


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> gmorf33 said:
> 
> 
> > Deadlawn said:
> ...


I tried to find a label/branding on the engine last night after i opened it up to get to the muffler... didn't see anything anywhere on the engine.. just Toro branding, so no idea who actually makes the engine.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

So i opened it up to check the muffler last night... found it to be very clogged up with tar-like carbon gunk. The spark arrestor screen was almost spotless though, strangely enough... The exhaust port out of the engine was also coated in this gunk.. i'm assuming much of the engine inside is too.... should i spray carb cleaner inside the engine and try to wash that all out, or will that cause more harm than good?

Should i replace the muffler or can it be cleaned out? It seems to be full of a dense steel wool type material so not sure how well it would clean out.

Is it ok to run the machine without the muffler just to test to see if that's the source of my problems?

At this point almost wondering if i should just buy a new blower lol...


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I wouldn't bother at all with the muffler.

If it runs on part choke then it is not getting enough gas.

Source yourself a carb adjustment screwdriver that fits your particular style of carb screws. If you can get it adjusted you should have a nice running machine. It may be a little bit confusing to do the first time but it is pretty easy and simple once you get the hang of it. Should run better than new from the factory if you figure it out.

If it runs good on part choke, there is nothing _wrong_ with just using that if it works for you. The choke is, in effect, a way to adjust the mixture. Same as adjusting the carb screw. You just wont be getting 100% maximum power. It could be like a perfect running engine but the throttle doesn't open as wide but that might be enough for you..


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

gmorf33 said:


> So i opened it up to check the muffler last night... found it to be very clogged up with tar-like carbon gunk. The spark arrestor screen was almost spotless though, strangely enough... The exhaust port out of the engine was also coated in this gunk.. i'm assuming much of the engine inside is too.... should i spray carb cleaner inside the engine and try to wash that all out, or will that cause more harm than good?
> 
> Should i replace the muffler or can it be cleaned out? It seems to be full of a dense steel wool type material so not sure how well it would clean out.
> 
> ...


Yikes! It sounds like the engine has been running too rich. Have you checked/replaced the air filter recently? It might be clogged.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > Or just go electric cordless. Best decision ever!
> ...


As powerful as any plug in. I actually use my riding mower for leaf pickup. I have too many trees for anything else. Blowing, it still has to be picked up at the end, and that takes forever.

I only use the high setting with the electric, and it eats through batteries pretty fast, but I can't get any non ethanol gas here due to politics, so it's so much better than trying to keep a gas one running.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Lawndress said:
> ...


Yeah, the eating through batteries part is what I've read about the more powerful cordless blowers. It appears they are not quite ready for prime time, but I think they will get there eventually. I do have a rechargeable lawnmower now and I absolutely love it! Quiet, no nasty fumes and I can do the whole yard on 3/4 of a charge with a 7.5Ah battery.


----------

